# Not Kijiji, FB marketplace Tele (lefty)



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Pretty sure this is a CV Tele, not Affinity. The neck and the decal look CV to me. Hard to find lefty and priced nicely if it is CV. 





__





ကြည့်ရှုရန် လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ သိုမဟုတ် အကောင့်ဖွင့်ပါ


Facebook ပေါတွင် ပိုစ်မျာ၊ ဓာတ်ပုံမျာနှင့် အခြာအရာမျာစွာတိုကို ကြည့်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------

